# Saddle Online JUNK BLANKETS



## allisonkylie (Nov 27, 2013)

hey everyone! just wondering if anyone else has ever ordered winter WATERPROOF blankets from saddleonline.com. turns out its not waterproof and they wont give me my money back even though they lied about their product.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

allisonkylie said:


> hey everyone! just wondering if anyone else has ever ordered winter WATERPROOF blankets from saddleonline.com. turns out its not waterproof and they wont give me my money back even though they lied about their product.


File a claim with you Credit Company or Paypal, whichever one you used.

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It they're a drop ship company they likely went with the manufacturer's write-up. A lot of times these outfits will try to get you to deal directly with the maker/importer which lets them off the hook.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Also, go to the BBB. They've helped me out before.


----------



## allisonkylie (Nov 27, 2013)

i actually bought the blanket exactly 1 year ago, they told me because it is over 1 year old there's nothing they will do for me. Which is really great business! So they say their blankets are only waterproof up to 1 year. It's not like i could possibly do anything to make the blanket non waterproof? I would agree with them if i was calling in 1 year later saying the blanket is all ripped up and falling off my horse. that's my problem bc it could be from my horse rolling or doing what ever. But waterproof? i mean come on. and then i even sent them pics so they could see that my horse was soaked through the blanket and they were like well it looks like the water came up from underneath her..... first time i ever heard someone say "water travels up" she wasnt wet directly on the top of her back just her sides which is also really weird.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

A year? I think that was unfair to Blame the Company with a post like that without telling us it was a year old :-(

That is a different story, many things can affect a blankets ability to be waterproof....Nothing is permanent :wink:

You can use Nixwax to make the blanket waterproof again, but again, nothing (that is safe for horses) will make a blanket waterproof forever!

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One of the problems with buying blankets is we often wait until a good sale price. This often means off season and the blanket is stored for months before it's needed. I've used Scotch Guard to waterproof a blanket.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm forced to agree with Southern--after you've owned and used something for a year, it isn't really fair to ask for your money back because it isn't in new condition anymore.

EDIT-Just adding that the company can't know what you did with the blanket in that time. You could have done something (like wash it with certain detergents) to hinder the water-proof-ness.


----------



## allisonkylie (Nov 27, 2013)

but 1 year? thats crazy?! if i buy a blanket that says waterproof it should be waterproof since day 1 i hardly used the blanket at all when i bought it. its junk now. if you spay it the thing swells with water. thats not waterproof


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Did you put the waterproofing to the test when you bought it? I have to agree, unless there is some kind of guarantee then you can't expect the company to be responsible a year later. They don't know what you could have done to the blanket in that time period, whether it was poorly made or not. I'd suggest buying a quality, known brand blanket next time. My riders international blankets have been going on five years. I'm sure they were more expensive, but definitely worth not having to replace them every year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Unless the item specifically states life time warranty on it somewhere, I honestly wouldn't expect them to honor a return after one year, used or not. And most of the time, you get what you pay for. Saddleonline, no offense to the company, is not usually super high quality stuff. A decent name brand waterproof 600-1200 denier blanket with 200-300g of polyfill runs in the $95-125 range or even higher. I've ordered from other catalogs before and they wouldn't honor a return after it was used once the same day I received it. Unfortunately, I don't think there's much you can do at this point especially knowing now how much time has passed. :/


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Companies will often put a time limit on things like this - they go by the average amount of wear someone uses it and can't possibly do anything else but that because they have no way of knowing that someone who says they only used a blanket a few times is telling the truth
I have waterproof blankets that are many years old - they get washed each year, thoroughly dried and then re-proofed. It works very well
I would not expect my blankets to stay waterproof after a year of use


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

agreeing with everyone else here, not the companies responsibility a year after purchase there was probably a warranty maybe even something in the fine print about how long the waterproofing would last. The company can't know what you did with the blanket between when you bought it and when you had a issue that is also the reason grocery stores have to toss any wrapped no perishable food that is return (Side note, if you've had meat in your cart that came fresh from the case and you suddenly decide you don't want, it has to be tossed and as a result employees of the store will want to punch you) So overall, no it is not the companies responsibility to refund your money, a month after, sure but a YEAR? no way.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've definitely destroyed things in a year xD x.x


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Waterproofing wears off. It's not permanent. It's not terribly hard to add it back to the blanket either. I know people who have had great success with the tent spray but the vapors upset my breathing so I just buy the roll on stuff if I have to do it myself. I usually just pay the blanket cleaner lady to do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

#1 No blanket is totally waterproof, EVER. Eventually after a long time in the wet they will all take on water. My best is 3 days before the horse got wet. 

#2 After 1 year, no blanket will remain waterproof even if it was pretty good to begin with. 

#3 It looks like your horse laid down in the wet, hence she was only wet on her sides. Any waterproof object (for instance a tent) will have instructions that say not to put pressure on the fabric when it's wet or the water will come through. 

#4 Tell me your kidding about being mad with the company after buying an inexpensive blanket and using it for a YEAR that they won't refund your money. 

#5 Nikwax or spray on Scotchguard both work really well to re-proof the item, I've used both. Scotchguard seems to work better and last a little longer than Nikwax but it also kills any breathability that the fabric has.


----------



## allisonkylie (Nov 27, 2013)

i bought the blanket from there not because it was cheap, but bc i ordered my saddle from there and it was good quality. my horse use to be stall bound so she would never leave her stall if it was raining idk what changed this year but she was outside all day the other day when it was pouring and about 35 degrees and thats when it got soaked. the blanket has never been washed other then me spraying it off with a hose. even then it got soaked through the blanket. i never expected them to refund my money only look into why it was not waterproof.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> #1 No blanket is totally waterproof, EVER. Eventually after a long time in the wet they will all take on water. My best is 3 days before the horse got wet.
> 
> #2 After 1 year, no blanket will remain waterproof even if it was pretty good to begin with.
> 
> ...


My blankets haven't had any problem with the waterproofing after 5 years... Though I wouldn't be upset if it had failed before that point. If you soaked them then they may not do too well, but my horse has never come in wet with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A "waterproof" blanket will only be waterproof against a soft drizzle. The pressure of water from a hose will go right through it if you spray enough to clean stuck on gunk off the blanket. When you hose it, you washed the waterproofing off each time you did it. Even a soft drizzle will eventually soak through the blanket, like I said before 3 days in a steady drizzle is the best one of my blankets have ever done and that was a very expensive Royal Rider, $300 back in 1997. A heavy rain, or snow that will sit on the blanket will seep through. You walk a fine line with waterproofing and maintaining the breathability of the fabric. Too much waterproofing and the horse will sweat because humidity and moisture have no where to escape, but heavy rain will soak the blanket.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You're positive the blanket leaked and that it's not sweat from getting too hot underneath?


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

allisonkylie said:


> but 1 year? thats crazy?! if i buy a blanket that says waterproof it should be waterproof since day 1 i hardly used the blanket at all when i bought it. its junk now. if you spay it the thing swells with water. thats not waterproof


It's not junk. Many factors come into play on how long they stay waterproof. And honestly, most aren't actually waterproof as much as they are water-repellant. After each season, the blanket should be washed in the proper detergents, then washed in a waterproofing wash or scotchguarded and then packaged away for the next season in a climate neutral area (like a home) There is a certain amount of upkeep that is required to keep the blankets at their best and many people don't do that.


----------



## allisonkylie (Nov 27, 2013)

just spent $80 on a blanket off of ebay and it is an A+ blanket. my other horse was out the other day in the pouring down rain as well.. still dry. my weather beta i spray with a hose and that is still in great shape after 3 years. never will buy a single thing again from saddle online.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmmm just going to add that I have many brands of blankets, really pricey (horsewear) all the way to cheap (saxon) and I would never expect anything to be waterproof longer than a year. Heck my Weatherbeeta rain sheet soaks thru in just a day after 1 year and that is after re-waterproofing with spray. 

But if it was the blanket soaking thru your horse would be soaked on top. The sides being wet means either she was sweating or she was laying in a puddle. 

You can't blame the company for this one. Also buying a blanket on ebay for $80 isn't exactly guaranteeing you any better. I paid $165 for medium blanket and hood this fall and that is what I would consider about the cheapest you want to go for quality. You truly get what you pay for with blankets.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Poppy, the wet pattern was what made me wonder about sweating. So glad someone else noticed this.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

It is one of my biggest pet peeves. I blanket my horse like crazy but I think I spend more time watching the weather than anything else. When a horse starts to sweat under a blanket they start in the same areas they normally do, flanks, chest and "armpit" area. I have had blankets soak through and the horse will be soaked from top down.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> #2 After 1 year, no blanket will remain waterproof even if it was pretty good to begin with.


May I argue with it? :wink: I used cheap (and I mean cheap) Saxon for 5 years, NEVER had a horse to become wet. Even after 5 years besides lil holes here and there (silly mares like to scratch butts on pine trees) the blankets were going strong (I donated them both to rescue because I was given new Saxons (different, more cool, color) as presents). Granted I use blankets only in snow and cold+wind, but even with all wet snow rolling and dirt sleeping horses stayed dry.

With that being said 1 year is quite a long time, and I don't think one can complain really (especially if blankets were cheap to start with). And yes, "waterproofing" can be added with spray (although I've never done it myself).


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Another thing is the denier. It will greatly affect how long a blanket stays waterproof, both in the long term and short term.

I have two Saxons one is a 600d and the other is a 1200d. The 600 is pretty much junk, I use it as an under layer or if it is a dry day. My 1200 is going on it's 3rd winter and still waterproof. 

We have tons of wet slushy snow coming down right now so I have started the blanket rotation process. They must be watched in wet weather to ensure the horse is staying dry. I had my stable blanket just soak thru about a foot up the blanket and that was the under layer. She laid down in wet snow and ta-da she got it soaked.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

You're upset about them not refunding you a YEAR later? Unless it has a warranty of course they aren't going to refund it. Typically stores have a return period of 7-30 days, and after that you've had plenty of time to test it out. And like other posters have mentioned, it looks like your mare laid down in it in a puddle or something.

Did you test the waterproofing when you bought it? If so, and it worked, you got what you paid for. If so, and it didn't, you should have sent it back.

Or, did you buy it and then just put it away till this year, and realized it wasn't waterproof?

Either way I can not see the blame falling on the company. Waterproofing doesn't last forever, and the blanket wasn't exactly from an extremely high quality shop. Just re-proof it, it should work fine.


----------

